# MoYu MeiYing



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

Is this April fools or real  I found it on Facebook posted by Coolrockstuff


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 1, 2015)

I kinda hope it's an April fools joke. I'm having a difficult time keeping up.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope it's real. That lookslike it would be a nice cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I hope it's real. That lookslike it would be a nice cube.



It looks like a new version of the MoYu huanYing. More rounded edges


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 1, 2015)

I SOOOOO Want this thing to be real. So bad.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

Guided text:

*Breaking News: MoYu MeiYing Cube Will Be Reborn!!!
Coolrockstuff
The New Version of MoYu MeiYing 3x3x3 Speed Cube is coming soon!
It'll be avaliable on early May, 2015.

Specification of New MoYu MeiYing:

*Property of Fault-tolerant:*

Forward: ≥59°
Backward: ≥29°
Fault-tolerant dead zone: ≤1°

*Facility Value of Fault-tolerant:*

Forward: ＞40°
Backward: ＞20°*


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 1, 2015)

Where did you find this?


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 1, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Where did you find this?



https://www.facebook.com/Coolrockstuff


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2015)

It looks similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZzzgPr59Sc


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 1, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> It looks similar to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZzzgPr59Sc



Those corners are more modded like a Zhanchi. These are more pointed like the Gans 357.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 1, 2015)

This is starting to feel like Disc Golf.... I play that on the side and tournaments around Michigan (hope to see some out there)

There are disc companies that try to make quality discs and only have a handful of molds, but they work (MVP, Gateway). Then there are companies like Innova that come out with a disc every couple months. Everyone is annoyed by it, but still buy the new disc out of curiosity.


----------



## CuBouz (Apr 1, 2015)

From MoYu? Not Cong's design?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> This is starting to feel like Disc Golf.... I play that on the side and tournaments around Michigan (hope to see some out there)
> 
> There are disc companies that try to make quality discs and only have a handful of molds, but they work (MVP, Gateway). Then there are companies like Innova that come out with a disc every couple months. Everyone is annoyed by it, but still buy the new disc out of curiosity.


Except that we aren't annoyed at Moyu.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

And moyu finally figured out that if they produce a new cube each week sheep like me will buy it without thinking.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Apr 1, 2015)

Someone also posted this on IG around midnight, and I'm just going to assume it's an April Fool's joke since there are no internal shots/ specific pieces.


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

So many new cubes!


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

I think it looks more like this cube personally https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Except that we aren't annoyed at Moyu.



I am.


----------



## Teddy (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like a moyu aulong v1 and huanying mix, i hope this is real


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like it will corner twist a lot if it's even real.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 2, 2015)

mati1242 said:


> Looks like it will corner twist a lot if it's even real.



That was my first thought too.. We'll see.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> I am.


Why? I understand that they're putting a ton of cubes on the market, but that really just gives you more options for cubes. I can understand if you're mad because you want them to work on other events (such as 6x6, 7x7, and Huasu 4x4) but don't be mad that they're putting out a lot of cubes, nobody is forcing you to buy them. My main is still a WeiLong V1.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 2, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Why? I understand that they're putting a ton of cubes on the market, but that really just gives you more options for cubes. I can understand if you're mad because you want them to work on other events (such as 6x6, 7x7, and Huasu 4x4) but don't be mad that they're putting out a lot of cubes, nobody is forcing you to buy them. My main is still a WeiLong V1.



I feel it's an unnecessary amount of cubes. No one is _forcing_ me to buy them, but it's hard to not be curious.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 2, 2015)

Mostly I would just be a little upset due to the resources being pulled away from other puzzles that need more love. As you say 4x4 and 7x7


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Lightake said:


> Actually according to the designer, it’s the 3rd version of Moyu Huan Ying, because the 2nd version of Huan Ying - Mei Ying fails to be published with unsatisfactory mould.


[URL=''http://lightake.com/p/Moyu-Li-Ying-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-Competition-Legal-Enhanced-Version-of-Moyu-Huan-Ying_m1191.html"]Lightake[/URL]


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 2, 2015)

That looks an awful lot like an unstickered Huanying.


----------



## NTCuber (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, I heard about it. I thought the Hualong would be the last 3x3 for this year... I guess not. 
The MeiYing was supposed to be the HuanYing v2 or something like that but it didn't turn out right so they released the LiYing


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2015)

The Meiying was supposed to come before the Liying but they didnt release it as they had problems with the mould. Lets see how this one goes.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 7, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of confusion as to why MoYu are constantly releasing 3x3's instead of working on other cubes. This is my theory behind it:

MoYu can't win. Not all of their customers will like to solve all of the different puzzles and, logically, these people wouldn't want MoYu focusing on a puzzle that they don't even like. If MoYu decides that the Aosu needs to be improved, and spends months developing the ultimate 4x4 cube, then when it is released, everyone will have mixed reviews.
People who enjoy 4x4 will be over the moon - especially if it is the 4x4 to end all competition.
People who don't enjoy 4x4, however (which is a greater number of people than do, as is the same with all specific events) will most likely say "MoYu are spending all their time remaking an already great cube when they COULD spend their time creating a cubic Aofu (for example)"
It doesn't matter which type of puzzle MoYu focus on, there will always be more people begging for different puzzle types. And when they are granted their wish, others will ask for yet more puzzle types.
Their safest bet, therefore, is to produce multiple 3x3's. Not only does this give a new cuber a wide selection of starting puzzles (all of which having many reviews on these forums or YT), but it also means there will be less complaining because 3x3 is the main event.

This isn't 100% confirmed or anything, just my guess as to why MoYu are focusing on 3x3.

(or maybe because nobody has broken the 3x3 WR's in AGEEESSS )


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 7, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> I kinda hope it's an April fools joke. I'm having a difficult time keeping up.



Yeah. Have a holiday MoYu!


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Apr 7, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Their safest bet, therefore, is to produce multiple 3x3's. Not only does this give a new cuber a wide selection of starting puzzles (all of which having many reviews on these forums or YT), but it also means there will be less complaining because 3x3 is the main event.



MoYu already dominates the 3x3 market and at this point it is pretty saturated with multiple great options. They're just cannibalizing their own customers to sell them one MoYu cube instead of another MoYu cube. 

A cubic MoYu 7x7 is a gaping hole in the lineup that is being filled by Shengshou. While the pillowed AoFu works brilliantly (better than the Shengshou), the shape is a deal breaker for many. Taking a break from the 3x3 of the week to release some other sorely needed cubes wouldn't be a bad idea, IMHO.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 7, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> MoYu already dominates the 3x3 market and at this point it is pretty saturated with multiple great options. They're just cannibalizing their own customers to sell them one MoYu cube instead of another MoYu cube.
> 
> A cubic MoYu 7x7 is a gaping hole in the lineup that is being filled by Shengshou. While the pillowed AoFu works brilliantly (better than the Shengshou), the shape is a deal breaker for many. Taking a break from the 3x3 of the week to release some other sorely needed cubes wouldn't be a bad idea, IMHO.


I totally agree. MoYu need to release new puzzles until every main cube in every event is a MoYu. 

Making new 3x3's is easy. They look at the problems with their previous cubes and change a tiny thing, sometimes just indentation, and release it as an entirely new puzzle. It's the curiosity that makes us empty our pockets for MoYu. This cube is new, therefore it MUST be better.

Making a cubic AoFu, however, would require a lot more effort and time to reshape pieces. And then to get the number of potential customers, you need to take the number of speedcubers and subtract the number of people who don't care about 7x7 (a surprisingly large amount), then subtract the people who prefer Shengshou, then subtract the number of people who are fine with the pillowed aofu (like me) and then you're left with a tiny percentage of your original number.

The main philosophy is this: why release something that will take a long time to produce and will only be purchased by a small number of customers when you can release something that will appeal to every speedcuber, taking advantage of our curiosity by marketing it as a massive game-changer without having to do much work at all?

I mean no disrespect to MoYu. Their cubes are fantastic and have really revolutionized speedcubing. But the aura of caring more about money than customers that they emit is too noticeable to ignore.

Just my two cents.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 7, 2015)

Moyu clock when?


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

waffle=ijm said:


> Moyu clock when?


Square 1!


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 8, 2015)

waffle=ijm said:


> Moyu clock when?



Only buying if it cuts 45.


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 8, 2015)

cosmetically it looks like a gans mixed with a huanying


----------



## Myachii (Apr 8, 2015)

A list of puzzles MoYu should make:
MoYu Clocksu
MoYu Squarelong-Onefu
MoYu MegaYing


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2015)

Waiting for a good cubic 7x7 MoYu pls stop making 3x3s


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 8, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Waiting for a good cubic 7x7 MoYu pls stop making 3x3s



Take a 2 hualongs and an aosu and set a hualong on top and to the left of the aosu now you have your non pillowed 7x7.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Apr 8, 2015)

It's real feifucong has a thread about it.


----------



## atouchofgeek (Apr 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> The main philosophy is this: why release something that will take a long time to produce and will only be purchased by a small number of customers when you can release something that will appeal to every speedcuber, taking advantage of our curiosity by marketing it as a massive game-changer without having to do much work at all?



Well put. It's the amount of effort for the expected return. 3x3s are also much more cost effective to "collect" than big puzzles. I mean if there were 12 different 8x8s, how many would you buy just as a _nice to have_ in your collection? It's a smart business move on Moyu's part.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 8, 2015)

atouchofgeek said:


> Well put. It's the amount of effort for the expected return. 3x3s are also much more cost effective to "collect" than big puzzles. I mean if there were 12 different 8x8s, how many would you buy just as a _nice to have_ in your collection? It's a smart business move on Moyu's part.


Smart short term, stupid long term. We're not gonna keep buying these cubes, we'll leave that to reviewers who get free ones, and when they give the honest truth that there is no difference,then we won't buy them. 
If they want to keep making money, they better give the customers what they want.


----------



## MarcelP (May 11, 2015)

It's available and looks real nice:

http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html


----------



## guysensei1 (May 11, 2015)

C'mon moyu, make a better 6x6 or a cubic 7x7 already!


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> C'mon moyu, make a better 6x6 or a cubic 7x7 already!



Cong's Design is not the same as Moyu.

The Cong's Design brand was created by one of the Moyu designers whose name is Cong. Moyu is sponsoring his brand.


----------



## pdilla (May 11, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> C'mon moyu, fund the creation of a better 6x6 or a cubic 7x7 already!



FTFY


----------



## rock1t (May 12, 2015)

It is now available for pre-order (WHY DID I ORDERED A YUEYING YESTERDAY?  )
http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 12, 2015)

rock1t said:


> It is now available for pre-order (WHY DID I ORDERED A YUEYING YESTERDAY?  )
> http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html



YueYing is a great cube. From what I've heard this is a much less stable version of the YueYing. It seems that this isn't suppose to be an "upgraded" YueYing, but a different feeling (possibly more corner cutting which is already fantastic on the YueYing)


----------



## rock1t (May 12, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> YueYing is a great cube. From what I've heard this is a much less stable version of the YueYing. It seems that this isn't suppose to be an "upgraded" YueYing, but a different feeling (possibly more corner cutting which is already fantastic on the YueYing)



Ok, good to hear, I couldn't decide for 1 month if I should buy the YueYing, because I don't have a LiYing and I am afraid that it turns like a YuLong. But now, I ordered this, this new cube just released. But since you said that, I am not worried anymore that I wasted some cash for something I never paid for.


----------



## Phaint (May 12, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I am not worried anymore that I wasted some cash for something I never paid for.



Ummmm... What? Either way the YueYing is great, and not a waste. Although mine came with a bent core, and had to replace it for it to perform optimally, it's still a great cube mine I feel is set fairly tight but has broken in to cut 50 and a little over half a cubie reverse, almost no dead zone in between that it doesn't cut. I've only had it pop once (my fault completely) and has never corner twisted. Great cube in my opinion but really loud, and I generally use my Guhong in public because of it. Although I'm curious as to what this new one feels like the YueYing is very stable, and I wouldn't mind something with a bit better and smoother corner cutting.

Edit: I did glue the corner caps on as they loosened and kept falling off in solves I would recommend doing the same.


----------



## willtri4 (May 12, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> YueYing is a great cube. From what I've heard this is a much less stable version of the YueYing. It seems that this isn't suppose to be an "upgraded" YueYing, but a different feeling (possibly more corner cutting which is already fantastic on the YueYing)



Especially since the Meiying was designed before the Liying. I doubt it will be "better" than the Yueying.


----------



## feifucong (May 14, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Especially since the Meiying was designed before the Liying. I doubt it will be "better" than the Yueying.


The old Meiying was scrapped because of the mould problems. This one named Meiying is a brand new design.


----------



## willtri4 (May 14, 2015)

feifucong said:


> The old Meiying was scrapped because of the mould problems. This one named Meiying is a brand new design.



Ok. Cool. Thanks. Do you know if there will be a primary color version?


----------



## rock1t (May 14, 2015)

No!!! Why? Then I just wasted some cash on a YueYing, when I could have gotten the MeiYing..


----------



## Chree (May 14, 2015)

Preorder is up on thecubicle.us.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 15, 2015)

feifucong said:


> The old Meiying was scrapped because of the mould problems. This one named Meiying is a brand new design.



Any new cubes besides 3x3's coming soon?


----------



## feifucong (May 15, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Ok. Cool. Thanks. Do you know if there will be a primary color version?



Of course there will be primary color and stickerless version in the future.


----------



## feifucong (May 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Any new cubes besides 3x3's coming soon?



My 4X4 with a new locator system for middle layers (I dont't know the exact expression of that in English) is on the way.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

feifucong said:


> My 4X4 with a new locator system for middle layers (I dont't know the exact expression of that in English) is on the way.



I think you mean alignment mechanism


----------



## biscuit (May 15, 2015)

Yay for a new 4x4! I my opinion you should start work on some other (possibly bigger) cubes. Even if it's a side project. Great designs though!


----------



## rock1t (May 15, 2015)

Oh no, another 4x4 too?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Oh no, another 4x4 too?



What?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuelqwe (May 15, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Oh no, another 4x4 too?



Another 4x4 option is always nice. And alot of improvements could be made from the current 4x4.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 15, 2015)

feifucong said:


> Of course there will be primary color and stickerless version in the future.



A megaminx would be nice. Or a better 2x2.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> A megaminx would be nice. Or a better 2x2.



55mm 2x2 please.


----------



## Chree (May 15, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 55mm 2x2 please.



50mm 3x3 please.


----------



## willtri4 (May 15, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> A megaminx would be nice. Or a better 2x2.



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48716-Moyu-Megaminx
http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-38376-1-1.html
Megaminx should be soon.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (May 16, 2015)

http://thecubicle.us/congs-design-meiying-p-4385.html


----------



## voidcuber (May 26, 2015)

this is the "Cong's design MeiYing". A designer from MoYu (Cong maybe?) made a cube.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got my MeiYing today. It has a slightly sandy feel, with effortless corner cutting, and reminds me of the ShuangRen.

However, when not turning, the corners are loose and rattle around a little. Anyone else seen this? I don't think it affects the solving, but it does seem a bit odd.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 9, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> However, when not turning, the corners are loose and rattle around a little. Anyone else seen this? I don't think it affects the solving, but it does seem a bit odd.



No, my corners are not rattling. They are stable. Strange...


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> However, when not turning, the corners are loose and rattle around a little. Anyone else seen this? I don't think it affects the solving, but it does seem a bit odd.



I received my second MeiYing and it has the problem you describe. Here to show, one does not rattle and one does. And you are right I do not feel any difference during solving.






EDIT: both have same tentions too.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jun 19, 2015)

How are the M slices?


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> How are the M slices?



They are okay. Not as great as the Gan356 M slices.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 20, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> I received my second MeiYing and it has the problem you describe. Here to show, one does not rattle and one does. And you are right I do not feel any difference during solving. EDIT: both have same tentions too.


That's really strange. How did you verify the tensions were exactly the same? I can't think of anything else that would explain the difference, except perhaps the mould changing.

I tried to dismantle this cube without unscrewing, and there was no way any pieces were coming out. Impressive.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> That's really strange. How did you verify the tensions were exactly the same? I can't think of anything else that would explain the difference, except perhaps the mould changing.
> 
> I tried to dismantle this cube without unscrewing, and there was no way any pieces were coming out. Impressive.



When I tension I keep doing exact 45 degrees cutting. The point where they go from no cutting to cutting is my perfect tension. It will work for many cubes and it is how I set them up out of the box. So I think they are very close tension wise.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jun 21, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> How are the M slices?



i dont like them. They are noticeably slower than the outer layers. Its really the only bad thing about this puzzle imo. Great cube, I definitely recommend it.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Jun 21, 2015)

Is it better than the HuaLong? I definitely like it better than the yueying, however it feels kinda cheap due to it being so light.


----------



## Cubix8988 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------

